# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Предлагаю работу >  Группа ищет музыканта

## tolyanich

*Тема для  поиска музыкантов в группу и для  размещения резюме музыкантов , желающих  работать  в  живых составах*

----------


## oleg99

http://community.slando.ru/moscow/22_1.html
-здесь тоже 


> Тема для поиска музыкантов в группу и для размещения резюме музыкантов , желающих работать в живых составах


-*tolyanich*,
 -привет! :Pivo: -решил групку сколотить?-респект!-нужная тема!

----------


## кип

о толяныч..я тут к вам на сайтик зашел..вас заслухал..
молодчаги..классно поете!!вот это я называ люди занимаються своим делом!!
удачи вам и процветания!!Ура!!

----------


## tolyanich

> респект!-нужная тема!


Респект Марине (админ), это её идея.

----------


## oleg99

> Респект Марине


- :Ok:  :flower: 
А если серьёзно,-есть и команда,и отдельные музыканты..только-живой звук
возможно какое-нибудь видео выложу, если звук с камеры будет более-менее нормальным ..на банкетике_записывались тут недавно;))

----------


## igord

> -
> А если серьёзно,-есть и команда,и отдельные музыканты..только-живой звук
> возможно какое-нибудь видео выложу, если звук с камеры будет более-менее нормальным ..на банкетике_записывались тут недавно;))


Всё никак я к вам в гости доехать не могу...  :Tu:   :Pivo:

----------


## oleg99

> Всё никак я к вам в гости доехать не могу...


-кто виноват,скажи-ка.... :Pivo: 
ты дождался ..мы теперь на 2 команды бум делиться..-так что в классич.составе соберёмся через 2 месяца..-о как!:eek:(ну кроме выездов и банекетов,эт святое,-соберёмся,-выедем,-ежели заплатят нормально))
-кризис-шмизис..-его дивизию,-заставляет напрягаться..ёпттть:biggrin:
-СЁДНЯ ещё успел-бы.. :Pivo: -где и когда -ты знаешь..-добро пожаловать! :Pivo:

----------


## tolyanich

Вакансия: Музыкант    

Уровень дохода:            По договоренности
Город        Москва
(Рассматриваются резюме Соискателей, проживающих в других городах и готовых переехать)
Тип работы        Неполный рабочий день
Место работы        Работа на территории работодателя

Условия работы и компенсации        В ресторан кавказской кухни требуется музыкант-певец Азербайджанского направления.
Все вопросы по телефону.

Должностные обязанности        Игра на синтезаторе, пение.

Требования к Соискателю
Возраст        от 18 до 50 лет
Пол        Не имеет значения
Образование        Не имеет значения

Требования к квалификации        Умение.

Контактная информация
Название организации        Дружба

Описание деятельности организации        Ресторан, живая музыка. В ресторан кавказской кухни требуется музыкант. Азербайджанские мотивы.......

Контактное лицо        Резван Садгатов
Телефон        +7 (926) 895-96-15

----------


## ЭТ

*Толик* привет ,у нас Армяне с ЕРЕВАНА приглашают.А  Резван в России ищет.

----------

